# 1997 F250 7.3 ???



## Mike mandry (Dec 29, 2007)

The company I work for has a 97 7.3 F 250 auto trans, 4:10 rear

It is a 2 WD, Xl, with the Xtra cab (not a 4 door)

Truck has about 240 XXX miles.

I know the tranny has been replaced (about 60K on the new one now) 

I think the rear end has also been gone through.

It has new tires & everything works & looks good.

Forgot to mention that the ball joints have also been replaced about 2 years ago.

Body & interior are in great shape. No rust on the truck at all

They are selling the truck (taking bids) & I am thinking about buying it.

I think I can get it for $2500-$3500

I dont need this heavy of a truck, but I do need a truck.

I also know the driver of the truck & it has been moderatly well maintained.

It has done a LOT of trailer towing & is about 85 percent highway miles.

What do you all think ???


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 29, 2007)

*I would never own a 2wd diesel*

No way on gods green earth.. You will be stuck as soon as you leave the road.. To much nose weight for my liking.. Make the front wheels pull then I would buy it..


----------



## Dok (Dec 29, 2007)

The 7.3L Powerstroke is a good engine. I know they last a long time but 240,000mi is getting up there. You ought to have a diesel mechanic look it over, thats a complicated engine with lots of different (costly) things that can wear out. Around here a truck like that can still fetch $7000, so if you can get it for around $3000 it seems like a good deal.
Dok


----------



## Mike mandry (Dec 29, 2007)

Another guy interested in buying it had it looked at & said it was OK

rear brakes will need replacing soon, & it will probably need batteries soon.

I have driven it numerous times myself over the years (as recently as 2 months ago) and it runs strong & seems tight.

I will probably put 5000 miles or less on it in a year.

Like I said: cosmeticly, the truck is an 8 (or beter)


----------



## MikE2 (Dec 29, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> No way on gods green earth.. You will be stuck as soon as you leave the road.. To much nose weight for my liking....



Thats funny because the only time I have to put mine in 4 wheel drive is when my Jeep or my short wheelbase F150 would need it too.


----------



## 318firebug49 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Good Truck*

Sounds Like a good truck. We have had several on the farm around here, they have usually made it to over 300,000 on the engine before overhaul, and thats with lots of abuse. Keep an eye on the tranny oil cooler, thats usually what will eat the auto when hauling ( or thats what was the demise of two of ours) With that mileage and age, be ready for nickel and dime repairs,(Maybe up to a dollar ) such as glow plugs, radiator, oil cooler. I'll have to agree though, if it has highway tread and you p on the grass in front of the rear tires, you won't be going anywhere without having to throttle it pretty hard, if then. Overall, sounds like a good deal, especially since you know how its been treated. I have a Dodge 3500 now, with the Cummins, on its 3rd tranny at @300,000( best guess, speedometer stayed broke for a couple of years) I recently took the mud and snow tires off the back and put buckshot radial mudders on it, made night and day difference in where I can go in the wet..... gets me further in so I get my excercise walking out further to get the tractor to pull me out!


----------

